# Air bubbles in my mud



## d-rock

:laughing::laughing:


Ben of Hyde said:


> Oh, those dirty Mexicans in front of the Home Depot ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## kcbasements

Handsoap? Really?


----------



## rbatwood68

rjconstructs said:


> This question may have already been addressed in here, but I thought I would ask it anyway. What causes those pesky little air bubbles to come to the surface of my mud? This happens after I smooth the surface out. I get it like I want it then after a few minutes, here they come. If I lightly knock them down again this usually takes care of it.
> I'm curious about what causes this and how I can prevent it.
> Any thoughts?
> rj


I have a two-part answer. First, if you are mudding over stuff that has been painted, the moisture cannot go into the drywall, thus causing it to come back out. Second, some of the old Union Men put a little bit of soal in their mud when mixing, thus keeping out many airpockets. Hope this helps, Rusty.


----------



## retired seabee

Adding soap means not having to add water. The soap is a sufactant and basically makes the existing water wetter. I get bubbles on new drywall and old. Right now I am skim coating painted walls and I get bubbles on the second float. I sand them away when dry, or fill with a spot coat.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I prime before working on old work. Bubbles have become a thing of the past since then.


----------



## heavy_d

I get micro bubbles in mud when I mix it with my little paint mixer bit. Don't seem to get them when I use the fullsize mud bit. They are really annoying, but a couple extra passes over seems to pop them. Now I just need to learn to keep the little bits of gunk out of my mud!


----------



## blacktop

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> Okay children,,, pay attention,,,,,
> 
> The "bubbles" mentioned in this post,,, are NOT the "pock-marks" caused by "air-bubbles" in the mud. But rather the "bubbles" caused by effervesant bubbles caused by a caustic reaction of putting drywall compound over an "OLD WALL"
> 
> Two differant things, adding dishwashing detergent will not help this!!!! (truth is, it won't help in new construction either,, but it does make your mud smell nice an lemony":clap:


Bingo! I miss you Capt!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mnld

blacktop said:


> Bingo! I miss you Capt!!!:thumbsup:


There's allot of ways to skin a cat........none of which the cats gonna like!


----------



## quickpatch

I was in the drywall supply house is Spokane one day and the manager asked me if I had ever used a product that they were thinking of stocking called "Dr. Smooth Mud". Why yes I have I said as I smiled. I told him that some drywall tapers add liquid dish soap to the drywall compounds when they mix it to eliminate pock marks aka air bubbles etc. I told him "Dr. Smooth Mud" smelled like dish soap. He asked if the dish soap worked. I told him it seemed to help, but was no miracle cure. For the record, it didn't show up on their shelves.


----------



## ubcguy89

Capt-Sheetrock said:


> Frank, he ain't talking about "air bubbles in the mud" (pock marks, or pinholes)he's talking about the little bubbles that come up in a remodel, after you run your mud,,, ya know coming from the junk on the wall, due to the reaction from new mud on old walls


An old finisher, probably the best i have ever seen told me this. The air bubbles happen when your skimming old painted walls because paint acts as a sealer to the surface. So when you put mud on a wall instead of the moisture soaking in like it does on new board it comes out and bubbles.


----------



## icerock drywall

yep.:wheelchair:


----------

